# How can I change the programs and files to their original format?



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

Suddenly all my programs and files changed into MS word document format, How can I change back to their original format.

Please try to reply soon when you see this message, Thank you in advance.

I hope you understand my question.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have not done anything that would cause the change I would suspect malware follow the steps here> NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum 
Changing the program associations back is a lengthy process as you have to reset each one individually you'll want to ensure it's malware free first.


----------



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

I read the instruction but that will not help,

Let me explain you the original issue, I was trying to open the deleted video file which is no more on my computer but i got the video file from the start menu search, when I click on that file, it asked me to select the check boxes and I selected the checkbox then all files turned into VLC format, I was trying to change the files to their original format, I opened one of the files from my computer by selecting open with ms word then all my files turned into ms word and if you open file with any format, it is defaulty selecting all the files.

Please check the screen shots which i have attached to this reply, please do help soon, I understand there will be so many waiting for help. THank you in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In that case you did do something to change them, see this article here> Default File Type Associations - Restore - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Control Panel/Default Programs/Set Default Programs* click on a program on the left and choose which program you want to open that particular program with. 
You can also right click a program/*Properties* and choose* Open With*, choose the default program and make sure the check box for _Always use the selected program to open this type of file. _


----------



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

@Wrench97, I went to the link and downloaded the extension files, there are 105 files and I merged all the extension files and restart the computer then it is back to normal, that worked for me but it took so long time to merge all the extensions. Anyway Thank you for your assistance, I have question before we windup this thread, The extension files that I have merged are secure? Please let me know if there is any need of precautions neccessary?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes it appears you have corrupted your file assoc, most likely the .lnk assoc, the link from Wrench does have registry fixes and for the most they work (good job Shawn), so I see no harm in using it. To make it easier, click the attached .zip file it will return a Default_ Lnk.reg file, double click this and agree to add to registry. Restart computer. let us know how you get on.

View attachment lnk.zip


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh dear, you have merged the lot!! Well for the most they are defaults you only needed to do the one .lnk, not all. I have never tested this on an existing install. From a security perspective you would be safe, just how your integration will work, well it's a good experiment. I would back up all data just in case, however if the system has booted and all is running well then we will see.

I suppose the lesson here is we need to be more careful in our responses, though if you read the information on the site , it talks about using the .assoc fix for your problem, it is just assumed no one would do the lot...


----------



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Jenae, Thank you for your response, I just went blind and downloaded the extension file types and merged all 105 extension type files and restarted the computer and it worked, that is great. Is there any issue if I merge all the extensions? Is it secure?


----------



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

It is back to normal, Should I do anything now?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well as part of good computer practice you should keep a backup of your data, you need to pay more attention, in my post#8 I told you from a security perspective you should be OK, and as these restore defaults, the system as you have discovered is OK. My advice, do the backup and see what happens, I suspect you will be OK.


----------



## Stalin1 (May 17, 2013)

@jenae What I can find with my backup file? Let me try and see, What happens? 
My entire concern is needed to have a security for my data, That is it. There should not be any access to my data. Thank you for responding.


----------

